
Defenses Against TCP SYN Flooding Attacks (2006) - ColinWright
https://www.cisco.com/c/en/us/about/press/internet-protocol-journal/back-issues/table-contents-34/syn-flooding-attacks.html
======
majke
Plug: here's my article about current state of affairs in Linux

[https://blog.cloudflare.com/syn-packet-handling-in-the-
wild/](https://blog.cloudflare.com/syn-packet-handling-in-the-wild/)

~~~
xmichael999
What motivated cloudflare to publish these blog posts? I'm not saying I don't
like them I am just curious the logic to sharing this type of info and
research?

~~~
wDcBKgt66V8WDs
I'm guessing it's some mix of subtle marketing (product and career
opportunities) and a genuine interest in a healthy community of sharing useful
knowledge for the benefit of everyone. Possibly also the people working on it
are super proud and want to share to keep that feeling going! I know I'm
bummed when I do something cool but have no audience :)

Would love to see an answer to this question!

------
dakom
Takes me back to IRC script-kiddie scene where [other people] would use tools
like smurf and pepsi to knock eachother offline in hopes of taking over a
channel.

Kinda funny how all that became, like, serious with actual businesses and
dollars at stake.

~~~
auiya
Geopolitical and military action are at stake depending on which "channel"
you're knocking people out of. Way more serious than businesses and dollars in
some cases.

